# Suite for "Robert the Doll"



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I was so inspired by the story of "Robert the Doll," that I decided to write a little 'suite' for him.

It's kind of a creepy love theme between Robert and Robert, the guy who owned him.

For info on Robert the Doll, search him on_ YouTube_.

Here's the track:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIA3rbwjxlk&feature=response_watch[/nomedia]​
I'm hoping to make this into a short film.

Enjoy!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That was a nice creepy score,great job. That guy robert was a complete whack job. I saw that episode a few times and his obsession with that doll was almost supernatural.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a beautiful piece of music, Moore. It's darkly romantic and gives the feel of someone yearning for something he can't have or has just lost.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Great music piece.

I just checked out that video. Jeez... just looking at that damned freaky doll gave me the creeps. Nothing good can come from something like that. And kprimm was right; that guy Otto sounds like a total nutcase.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, it's a creepy one lol


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome!

And that story also just freaks me out.


----------



## tnhaunter (May 29, 2009)

Great storey and the music is amazing


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

tnhaunter said:


> Great storey and the music is amazing


Thanks!

Has anyone else checked it out?


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

What a talented musician you are. Well done! *claps*


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

BadTable Manor said:


> What a talented musician you are. Well done! *claps*


Thanks!

I recently put together my Film Scoring Reel for 2009, I thought I'd post it for those who are interested in giving it a listen:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lot of good stuff in there, Moore. Is the reel the equivalent of a demo tape to demonstrate your range of skills?

The clips I liked best were fantasy, comedy, and adventure, not that anyone asked


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Lot of good stuff in there, Moore. Is the reel the equivalent of a demo tape to demonstrate your range of skills?
> 
> The clips I liked best were fantasy, comedy, and adventure, not that anyone asked


Thanks! I'm glad you liked it.

And, yes, it is a demo reel to show my repertoire.


----------

